# Can goats get jobs as comedians?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

If they can Holly is a shoo-in for the job


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

certainly looks like it! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is way to cute~


----------



## dry_gulch (Nov 17, 2007)

Holly must be a major character at your place! I love these pics of her!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that is just to cute.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Never knew goats could give razberries LOL too cute.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, the more time I spend around them the more funny things she does. Thomas and Indy are funny too but I can't ever seem to catch them on camera!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

way too cute =)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Goats are the best. They are always making us laugh


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is too cute!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys


----------

